# iCloud et IMAP : quelqu'un a réussi la config ?



## danykaffee (15 Octobre 2011)

Hello,

J'ai migré mon compte mobile me sous icloud. Je tente depuis lors de faire fonctionner l'accès IMAP conformément à ça http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4864 soit sur mon PC sous Linux (Thunderbird), soit sur mon PowerBook (Leopard + Mail 3.6), mais sans succès...

J'ai également tenté d'entrer l'adresse imap qui apparaît dans la config de mon Mail sous Lion, mais sans d'avantage de succès. Je crains que ce qui bloque vienne du mode d'authentification (ce n'est que suite à passage sous iCloud que j'ai vu apparaître cette notion de "jeton apple") :mouais:

Je sais que je pourrais rediriger en systématique mes messages sur mon compte gmail, mais... l'intégration gmail de mail.app n'est pas top (mauvaise gestion des messages supprimés).

Donc, si quelqu'un a une astuce, vu que je n'ai rien trouvé en écumant le net sur ce sujet, je suis preneur !

Merci.


----------



## bgali (16 Octobre 2011)

oui, moi  !!!


----------



## danykaffee (16 Octobre 2011)

bgali a dit:


> oui, moi  !!!



 alors je fais comme si de rien n'était...  et je me dis que peut-être tu me diras comment :rateau: :love:

sérieux : juste en appliquant la note apple ? :hein:


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2011)

Tu saisis bien ton adresse @me.com (et pas @mac.com) comme username?


----------



## danykaffee (16 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu saisis bien ton adresse @me.com (et pas @mac.com) comme username?



ben oui


----------



## NiPPoN93 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le meme soucis, j'ai changé de machine et depuis je n'arrive plus a configurer mes mails sur mon client mail thunderbird.

Avez vous trouvé la solution?
En tout cas, ca me rassure, je ne suis pas seul


----------



## danykaffee (20 Octobre 2011)

NiPPoN93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi le meme soucis, j'ai changé de machine et depuis je n'arrive plus a configurer mes mails sur mon client mail thunderbird.
> 
> ...



J'ai mis en oeuvre une "solution" ce matin : je bascule tout sous Google. Mails et agendas. Voilà ! pas terrible comme hommage à Steve, mais ça devient trop cloisonné pour moi... ce qui est ballot, c'est que je projette l'achat d'un smartphone l'année prochaine... et si tout est sous Google...

Sinon, j'ai trouvé des forums internet où il semblerait que des Thunderbird sous Win 7 parviennent à configurer comme indiqué dans la note Apple. Quand bien même, il me resterait le problème iCal... un copier / coller "sauvage" de ce qui se trouve sous Bibliothèque/Calendars dans le même répertoire sous Tiger m'a permis de lire la config cachée derrière iCloud, mais pas moyen de se connecter malgré tout... il doit y avoir un truc supplémentaire... je suppose qu'un bon hacker nous sortira une solution d'ici peu de temps


----------



## NiPPoN93 (20 Octobre 2011)

ah oui 

Jailbreak son pc


----------

